# Mexico Reviews for March 2007



## KristinB (Mar 15, 2007)

Apologies to everyone who received an email from me on Sunday saying your reviews were posted.  Apparently everything I did on Sunday afternoon (after the original maintenance window) was lost.

*Updated:*

Palma Real Hotel and Villas
Manzanillo
Review by: RichS

RHC/Park Royal Piramides Cancun
Cancun
Review by: Kelly Aldinger

Krystal International Vacation Club Cancun
Cancun
Review by: Marilyn Christianson

Pueblo Bonito Resort
Mazatlan
Review by: Name Withheld

Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Marjean Sutherland

Mayan Palace Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Lilli Duoba

Playa Grande Resort
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Patti Campbell


----------



## KristinB (Mar 19, 2007)

Note: A few weeks ago, I posted a review for RHC/Park Royal Los Tules in Puerto Vallarta -- turns out that it was in fact a review for the Park Royal in Los Cabos instead.  (The reason it didn't go to the correct place is because we didn't have a database entry for the correct, newer, resort and the system made an incorrect guess based on the keywords.) Although I made the correction last Sunday, the maintenance issues resulted in it being lost.  Anyway, it's been corrected again and listed below.  I'll add photos for it this weekend -- we've had some changes regarding the servers that I have to catch up on before I can upload the pics.

*New:*

Park Royal Los Cabos
San Jose del Cabo
Review by: Name Withheld

*Updated:*

Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld

Mayan Palace Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Name Withheld

Royal Sunset
Cancun
Review by: Skinsfan1311

Melia Vacation Club at Gran Melia Cancun
Cancun
Review by: Tom Sease


----------



## KristinB (Mar 25, 2007)

*Updated:*

Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Name Withheld

Villa del Palmar Cabo San Lucas
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Pamela Sherman

Club Regina Puerto Vallarta at Westin
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Pat Stugart

Rancho Banderas Vacation Villas
Destiladeras
Review by: Pat Stugart

Fiesta American Vacation Club at Cabo del Sol
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Tammy Clark

Pueblo Bonito Resort at Sunset Beach
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Name Withheld

Hotel Emporio Ixtapa
Ixtapa
Review by: William & Kathleen Kallas


----------



## KristinB (Mar 31, 2007)

*Updated:*

Sunset Lagoon Hotel & Marina
Cancun
Review by: Ralph & Linda Owen

The Grand Mayan Acapulco
Acapulco
Review by: Lynn Bertera

Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld

Sol Mar Beach Club Resort
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Wendy Engstler

Samba Vallarta, an all-inclusive resort by Pueblo Bonito
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Jeff & Pam Sherman

Sun Club/Continental Plaza Cancun
Cancun
Review by: wilmark johnatty


----------

